# Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]



## Bull56 (27. November 2013)

*Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Hi allerseits, 

wie bei pcgh schon angepriesen wird eine neue eVGA GTX 780 Ti heraus kommen. 
Diese wird für Extremübertakter und Freunde des besonderen "Etwas" sein! 
Allerdings darf ich jetzt schon sagen, dass Nvidia allen Boardpartnern verboten hat mehr als 3Gb zu vrbauen auf der Ti. 

Leistungstechnisch liegt der Standardtakt sich hrviel höher als der Standardtakt der Ti oder GHz Ti und die Leistung im Standardtakt wird höher als die einer übertakteten Ti mit mod-BIOS sein! 

Weitere Details darf ich wegen der NDA noch nicht sagen, aber bei dem nächsten Bild dr Karte, welches in 2 Tagen von eVGA kommt, werdet ihr wissen wie die Karte heißt! 

Die Karte ist mal wieder in enger Zusammenarbeit mit Extremtakter KIngpIn entstanden und Fans können sich auf ein tolles Modell freuen! 

Links:
Setting the standard
www.evga.com


* Update:
Name: EVGA GTX 780 TI CLASSIFIED K|NGP|N Edition 
Core: 1072MHz
Boost: 1132MHz
VRAM: 3Gb
TDP: Unlimited
Voltage: Unlimited* 


Viel Spass und Vorfreude! 

Die Karte ist jetzt offiziell bestellbar! 

Gruß Bull56!

UPDATE:
EVGA EVBot V3 in Planung! Baldiges Release und endlich mal wieder ein paar EVBot's die nach Europa geliefert werden!


----------



## ramme223 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Besondere eVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified für Extremübertakter*

Also kommt eine megaflinke TI, die für Multi-Monitor Systeme (einzig sinnvolles Einsatzgebiet neben 4K) aufgrund des 3GB VRAM- Flaschenhals ihre brachiale Leistung nicht ausspielen kann... aber schick wird sie, immerhin, wen man sich die ersten teaser so anguckt. Trotzdem danke für die zusätzlichen Info. Vorfreude off.


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Besondere eVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified für Extremübertakter*

Naja zum Zocken wird die kaum sein, wohl eher für Benchmarkrekorde.
Aber kriegt man eigentlich nen eigenen Atomreaktor dazu, um die KArte mit Strom zu versorgen.
Weil wenn sie über ner Classified liegt tippe ich auf 3x8pol. PCIe also dann insgesamt 525Watt.


----------



## Bull56 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Besondere eVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified für Extremübertakter*

Dieses Gelaber mit dem 2x8pol gleich so und soviel Watt ist absoluter schwachsinn! 
Die 580 Classified hat beim starken übertakten auch 600 Watt gezogen trotz 2x8 pol, selbst meine Titans, Classys oder Ti's ziehen beim starken übertakten problemlos über 500 Watt. Wie kommt ihr und andere möchtegern-profis auf die idee, dass nur eine begrenzte Watt/Ampere Größe durch die PCI-E Anschlüsse gehen kann? 
Die 525, 275 usw. Watt beziehen sich lediglich auf die festgelegte Spezifikation im Serienzustand! 
Solange die PCI-E Kabel und das Netzteil dick genug sind kann man da auch 1000 Watt drüber ziehen! (solange die Grafikkarte das abkann ) 

Die 3Gb Grenze seitens Nvidia finde ich auch schade! Somit werden auch keine 6Gb Modelle der Ti erscheinen, solange Nv kein entsprechendes PCB auf den Markt bringt. 

Und klar kann man mit der Karte zocken, die 3Gb sollten auch bei 4k HD locker reichen, vorerst zumindest. 
Zukunftssicherer wären 6Gb auf jeden Fall! Nur mal ehrlich, der Lebenszyklus der meisten GPU's bei ihren Nutzern liegt bei den Highendkarten bei etwa 2 Jahren, in dieser Zeit sollten die 3Gb die meisten Leute noch beglücken können 

Ich wurde von einigen angefragt ob es sich lohnt, jetzt eine Ti zu kaufen und um welches Modell es sich handelt bei dieser Classified. Aktuell muss ich mich dabei leider zurück halten, ich weiß natürlich auch, dass es schwierig ist zu warten wenn man etwas unbedingt haben will  Von daher mein guter Tipp: eVGA GTX 780 Ti kaufen und dann via eVGA Step Up innerhalb von 90 Tagen auf eine Ti Classified ******* ******* upgraden 

http://eu.evga.com/support/stepup/


----------



## ich111 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Besondere eVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified für Extremübertakter*

Dann zieh mal 1000W drüber un sieh wie die Leiterbahn in Flammen aufgeht


----------



## XAbix (28. November 2013)

Vorallen bedenke wie viel Ampere das sind bei 12 Volt..... Und was man normal laut electrical Code fuer einen Kabelquerschnitt haben sollte....
Glaub nicht das ne Graka ne ca 4mm2 leiterbahn Versorgung hat...


----------



## Bull56 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Besondere eVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified für Extremübertakter*

Das ganze mit dem durchbrennen von Leiterbahnen oder kabeln hat auch eine menge mit dem elektrischen Wiederstand zu tun  
Von daher ist einem schon gut damit geholfen die Grafikkarten unter Wasser zu setzen und noch mehr die karten unter LN2 zu benchen 
Leider sind Leiterbahnen ja keine Supraleiter 

Wie schon oben geschrieben, 1000W solange es die Leiterbahnen mit machen, why not 

Wieviel Ampere durch die Leitung gezogen werden dürften sich die meisten selber ausrechnen können, in diesem Fall (1000W) wären es knapp 83,34 Ampère... Ich bezweifle, dass die Leiterbahnen so etwas mitmachen 

Schaut euch mal an wie dick eine 20 Ampère Autosicherung ist, hier liegen ja bekanntlich auch 12V an :b


----------



## hanzy4cheap (28. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Kann man Vermutungen bezüglich des PCB Layouts anstellen?? Hol ich mir jetz eine Ti kommt sie unter Wasser. Sollte ich mir später die classified holen via StepUp, macht ein neuer Kühlblock keinen Sinn.... wobei die Classiefies immer ein eigenes hatten soweit ich mir errinere... :?


----------



## Bull56 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Die Karte hat das gleiche PCB Layout wie die normale 780 Classified oder Ti Classified! 
Somit wird der kühlerfür die 780, Titan oder Ti nicht auf diese Classified passen. 
Bei der Karte macht Wasserkühlung Sinn


----------



## hanzy4cheap (28. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Hab ich mir gedacht. Immer diese Warterei kannst du sagen wann der NDA fällt? Bzw auf einen Release tippen...


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Die 1280 MHz liegen da out of the box an? Alter Verwalter.


----------



## Bull56 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

So viel schafft man aktuell nur bei 1,212V und einem guten Modell der Ti 

Sollte also gut Power haben


----------



## MiniOhh (28. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*



Bull56 schrieb:


> So viel schafft man aktuell nur bei 1,212V und einem guten Modell der Ti
> 
> Sollte also gut Power haben


 
Dass die KArte gut wird und Power hat, will ich nicht bezweifeln. Wird bestimmt gut.

Aber dass die "normalen" TIs 1,21v dafür brauchen ist meiner Meinung nach meist nicht der Fall.

Viele laufen die 1200 MHz mit 1,05v und 1300 MHz mit ~1,1 - 1,125v ...


----------



## Ion (28. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Der Preis wird sicher auch "unlimited" 
Und 6GB Vram brauchts nicht für´s normale Gaming.
Nun, wird wohl nur was für Bastler die Geld haben.


----------



## Woiferl94 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*



MiniOhh schrieb:


> Dass die KArte gut wird und Power hat, will ich nicht bezweifeln. Wird bestimmt gut.
> 
> Aber dass die "normalen" TIs 1,21v dafür brauchen ist meiner Meinung nach meist nicht der Fall.
> 
> Viele laufen die 1200 MHz mit 1,05v und 1300 MHz mit ~1,1 - 1,125v ...


 
Das stimmt, denn der B1 ist ziemlich gut im unteren Bereich und geht mit der Spannung sehr effizient um


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*



> Allerdings darf ich jetzt schon sagen, dass Nvidia allen Boardpartnern verboten hat mehr als 3Gb zu vrbauen auf der Ti.



EVGA to launch GeForce GTX 780 Ti Kingpin Edition with 6GB RAM | VideoCardz.com


----------



## ramme223 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Besondere eVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified für Extremübertakter*



Bull56 schrieb:


> Dieses Gelaber mit dem 2x8pol gleich so und soviel Watt ist absoluter schwachsinn!
> Die 580 Classified hat beim starken übertakten auch 600 Watt gezogen trotz 2x8 pol, selbst meine Titans, Classys oder Ti's ziehen beim starken übertakten problemlos über 500 Watt. Wie kommt ihr und andere möchtegern-profis auf die idee, dass nur eine begrenzte Watt/Ampere Größe durch die PCI-E Anschlüsse gehen kann?
> Die 525, 275 usw. Watt beziehen sich lediglich auf die festgelegte Spezifikation im Serienzustand!
> Solange die PCI-E Kabel und das Netzteil dick genug sind kann man da auch 1000 Watt drüber ziehen! (solange die Grafikkarte das abkann )
> ...


 
Das muss ich verneinen, ein step up auf eine classified 780ti wurde bereits von evgajacob aus dem offiziellen forum verneint aufgrund der begrenzten Stück zahlen. In der step up historie war wohl auch noch keine classy dabei. Das step up ist für karten im referenzdesign, evtl auch mit acx kühler Lösung zu einen späteren Zeitpunkt. 
Habe dort im evgaforum auch schon nachgefragt. Einige andere nutzer dort und ich waren der Meinung das man zumindest von einer 780 classy auf eine 780ti classy step upen dürfen sollte. Dafür gabs auch gleich ein shitstorm der eingefleischten forenjünger. Die der meinung sind das ein step up nur ne nette beigabe ist die nur für ref karten ist. Ja, so stehts in den agbs des step up programms auch. Also nix mit step up auf diese karte. Sry


----------



## Wild Thing (28. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> EVGA to launch GeForce GTX 780 Ti Kingpin Edition with 6GB RAM | VideoCardz.com



Will gar nicht wissen was das Teil kostet wenn es wirklich mit 6 GB kommt...


----------



## Kottie (28. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*



Wild Thing schrieb:


> Will gar nicht wissen was das Teil kostet wenn es wirklich mit 6 GB kommt...


 
900€


----------



## Bull56 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Die Karte wird nicht mit mehr als 3Gb kommen... 

Sry für die falschen Aussagen über das Step Up-Programm, darüber war ich wohl nicht ausreichend informiert


----------



## JoM79 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Ich meinte mit den Wattzahlen ja auch die offiziellen Spezifikationen.
Das die Karte mehr ziehen kann ist klar, ist halt wie bei fast jedem anderem Gegenstand im alltäglichen Leben auch.
Mindesthaltbarkeit heisst ja nicht, dass es den nächsten Tag gleich schlecht ist.
Die Frage ist ja auch immer wie lange so ein hoher Strom anliegt, weil kurzzeitig hebe ich auch 100kg Stahl hoch, aber bestimmt keine 5 Minuten .


----------



## Wild Thing (29. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*



Kottie schrieb:


> 900€



Wohl kaum, das wäre ja dann fast Geschenkt...


----------



## Xtreme RS (29. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Ein schönes Stück Hardware,ich glaube ich bin Verliebt! (Sagte er bevor sein Haus, sein Geld und sein Auto weg war)

Ich frage mich manchmal was wertvoller ist, ein Laster voller Euroscheine oder ein Laster voller Grafikkarten?


----------



## SilentMan22 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

WIrklich, wirklich nett. Aber soll denn der Dreck mit den 3GB Vram? 
Nur damit Nvidias ekelhafte, überteuerte Titan noch ihre Daseinsberechtigung hat, obwohl sich sowas nie ein Spieler kaufen wird und wirklich  professionelle Arbeiter werden sich dann eher die nächste Stufe holen, Quadro oder Tesla..


----------



## Combi (30. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

ich meine,evga ist für mich der beste grakahersteller.
meine letzten 6 grakas waren alle evga.
aber was ich unter aller sau finde...
step up...zur nächst grösseren....ja denkste...
habe mir die gtx 780 hydro copper (830 euro) gekauft.schnellste graka,bin zufrieden...
aber dann sollte kurz darauf die hydro classified kommen...
ich den evga-support angeschrieben...möchte upgraden,egal was es dazu kostet...
die antwort...geht nicht,gleiche graka,könnte nur auf ne lahme titan upgraden...
sowas finde ich unter aller sau...die sehen,dass ich jede graka gereggt habe,auf alle die garantieverlängerung...
und dann kannste nicht upgraden....
sry evga,dass ich mir nur die schnellsten grakas kaufe und nicht son lahmes 770er modell.in der hinsicht bin ich echt enttäuscht.

ne kp-edition is zwar schön,aber mit auch nur 3gb vram,nicht wirklich ne tolle steigerung.
so ne karte mit 6gb vram,ok,dann würde ich es mir überlegen...
aber meine frau killt mich,wenn ich jetzt nach fast nem 3/4 jahr nochmal mehr als 800 eus für ne graka ausgebe.


----------



## Aytirian (30. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Klasse Teil, werd ich mir mal genau anguggen wenn mehr darüber bekannt ist.


----------



## Bull56 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Erstmal abwarten wie gut das ding in DE verfügbar ist


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (30. November 2013)

*AW: Besondere eVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified für Extremübertakter*

die 580 hat

2x 8 und 1x 6 pol


----------



## Duvar (30. November 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Also laut 8Pack wird die Karte 6GB VRAM haben, siehe post 22 hier MSI 290X LIGHTNING! - Overclockers UK Forums


----------



## xCiRE007x (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*



Combi schrieb:


> ich meine,evga ist für mich der beste grakahersteller.
> meine letzten 6 grakas waren alle evga.
> aber was ich unter aller sau finde...
> step up...zur nächst grösseren....ja denkste...
> ...


 
Du musst mal mit Dominik Ungermann Kontakt aufnehmen  er hatte mir gesagt, dass so ein step up möglich sei, jedoch war damals (vor 1 Monat ca.) die Verfügbarkeit nicht so toll. Ich werde jedoch auf die Classy 780Ti (eventuell auch Kingpin Edition) warten und meine 780 HC (Defekt) einschicken ..

Lg

P.S. Neues teaser  https://www.facebook.com/TEAMEVGA/posts/10152055100667838

Edit: noch eins vom Kühler https://www.facebook.com/TEAMEVGA/posts/10152055585937838


----------



## Duvar (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Schaut mal hier Instagram


----------



## xCiRE007x (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Okay also 8+8+6 Pin :O Das Ding wird der Hammer..


----------



## Duvar (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Update:

Overclockers UK Forums - View Single Post - EVGA GTX 780 Ti KingPin Edition


----------



## xCiRE007x (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Update: 

Instagram

EVGA zeigt endlich die komplette Karte


----------



## Bull56 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Und es sind nur 3GB, wie ich schon vorher zur Kenntnis gegeben habe 

Jetzt sieht endlich jeder die Pracht dieser GPU! 

Kann garnich abwarten endlich mit LN2 an das gute Stück zu gehen!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

3GB  Dürfte aber für 1080p ausreichend sein *hust*

Kann man die schon irgendwo vorbestellen? Bull56 kannst du schon ungefähre Region zum Preis sagen? 

Mir brennen die Finger


----------



## Bull56 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Preislich im Bereich wo die Titan aktuell liegt 

Vorbestellen wird erstmal nix, wird eh schwer genug mit der Verfügbarkeit hier in Europa 

wenn du hoch übertakten willst, sei froh das sie nur 3GB hat


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Naja der Preis hat schon seine Rechtfertigung 

kann man da auch nix über die Hotline drehen das man so ein Gerät vorbestellen kann. Hab mir schon gedacht das die Verfügbarkeit dürftig aussieht -.-

Und dann Laut Update noch bis Januar warten -.- Und ich hatte mich schon so gefreut was ordentliches unterm Baum liegen zu haben


----------



## Bull56 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

No Comment! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

o.O 

Ich hoffe hier kommen mal langsam Release-Daten. Das "auf die Folter spannen" nervt langsam -.-


----------



## Bull56 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Brauchst du mehr daten als das was ich gepostet habe?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Dezember 2013)

Naja genaue Daten bzgl release und Preis wären ganz nett. So.richtig schlau werd ich hier nicht^^.


----------



## Bull56 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

release ist dezember, lieferbar aber erst um Januar rum, bei uns zumindest.

Preis liegt immernoch knapp unter der Titan, genaueres kommt aber erst dann wenn sie hier lieferbar ist


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (9. Dezember 2013)

Supi  also vorbestellung scheint wohl nicht so gut zu sein wie ich das jetzt mal interpretiere. Right?


----------



## xCiRE007x (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

EVGA | Articles | EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition


Nix mit lieferbar ... Build to Order heißt für mich, dass die Karte erst nach Bestellung gebaut wird ..

Grüße mit den endgültigen Daten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Hauptsache die ist nicht "streng limitiert" :s


----------



## xCiRE007x (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

*Update: 23.01.2014*

Preis auf der Website gelistet. Stolze 765,00€ kostet die Karte.

http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=03G-P4-3888-KR&family=GeForce 700 Series Family&uc=EUR

Erste Karten verpackt. 

Instagram

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...41826.379113212175665&type=1&relevant_count=1




Quellen: Instagram, EVGA.com, Facebook


----------



## Bull56 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*

Naja, wird nicht unbedingt auf Bestellung gefertigt 
Hier in Europa liegen die schon fertig im Paket und werden dann so geliefert innerhalb kürzester Zeit  

Die Tage kommen meine an, werde denke ich mal ein paar Sachen von denen hier posten  

765€ geht aber noch vom Preis her, da gibt es noch teurere Karten die weniger Leistung haben (Titan usw...)


----------



## Euda (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hauptsache die ist nicht "streng limitiert" :s


 
Doch, bitte!
In 4 Jahren auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt erwerben und nochmal 5-10 Jahre warten :>


----------



## xCiRE007x (11. März 2014)

*AW: Release: EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N Edition für Extremübertakter [UPDATE!]*



Euda schrieb:


> Doch, bitte!
> In 4 Jahren auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt erwerben und nochmal 5-10 Jahre warten :>


 
Update: _Karte nicht mehr verfügbar !_

Es war schon zu erwarten, aber ich habe die Bestätigung, dass mittlerweile keine K|NG P|N Karten mehr verfügbar sind. EVGA ist momentan noch am überlegen, ob sie eine zweite Charge auf Grund der hohen Nachfrage herstellen. Somit ist zu erwähnen, dass das Build-to-Order Programm nicht so ausgeführt wurde, wie zuerst genannt.


----------

